
The GitHub CLI - gilad
https://cli.github.com/
======
frereubu
Previous discussion from two days ago with 185 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22310516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22310516)

------
jsilence
Really like this. Is there something similar for gitlab?

